# Masterbuilt Model 20070211 stopped heating.



## W Saylor (Jan 23, 2020)

Greetings. I have a Masterbuilt Model 20070211 S/N HD041226  and have enjoyed it. It stopped working. I went to start it up and it started to heat up, then quit heating. The control panel on top of the unit works fine, displaying what it's supposed to and I'm able to adjust temp and time. After unplugging the unit, I popped the access plate bottom rear, disconnected the terminals from the heating coil (the plastic terminal covers were slightly deformed, but nothing drastic). I put my multitester on the heating coil contacts and got around 15-18 ohms resistance from it. I read on either this or another forum that this was within spec. Leaving the terminals disconnected, I plugged the unit back in, set the timer, and measured the heating coil connecting terminals still disconnected from the coils and got 0 volts.
After several attempts and a long time on hold, I finally got through to Masterbuilt support. The girl was evidently going from some sort of "IF THEN" flowchart and wasn't really a technical type person. She said that her instructions told her that I should change the heating  coil. I explained again what my testing had indicated, but all she would say was "that's what her instructions indicate to do." Any thoughts?


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 23, 2020)

yeah change the heating coil  , sorry for the bust,  your probably mad enough but I couldn't resist, i'm sure someone will be along to help you.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 23, 2020)

I would bet there's a limit that is bad, you will have to trace the wire down to find it


----------



## fished (Jan 23, 2020)

It could be the safety over ride switch.  From the inside of the smoker it's the round shiny button looking thing, about the size of a nickle.  One of the wires was burn on mine.  You can get about 5 of them for 5 or 6 dollars on Amazon.


----------



## W Saylor (Jan 23, 2020)

mike243 said:


> I would bet there's a limit that is bad, you will have to trace the wire down to find it


Whats a limit??


----------



## dr k (Jan 24, 2020)

Once you get to that snap disc safety button you can jumper it or bypass with a wire nut and run it to see how high it goes. Then put on high heat wire lugs and solder them. If the heating elemenr light is on and it heated, then no heat and it is still on, then the limit switch failed and opened the circuit to the element. Bypass it and see what it does.


----------



## bbottger (Apr 14, 2020)

W Saylor said:


> Greetings. I have a Masterbuilt Model 20070211 S/N HD041226  and have enjoyed it. It stopped working. I went to start it up and it started to heat up, then quit heating. The control panel on top of the unit works fine, displaying what it's supposed to and I'm able to adjust temp and time. After unplugging the unit, I popped the access plate bottom rear, disconnected the terminals from the heating coil (the plastic terminal covers were slightly deformed, but nothing drastic). I put my multitester on the heating coil contacts and got around 15-18 ohms resistance from it. I read on either this or another forum that this was within spec. Leaving the terminals disconnected, I plugged the unit back in, set the timer, and measured the heating coil connecting terminals still disconnected from the coils and got 0 volts.
> After several attempts and a long time on hold, I finally got through to Masterbuilt support. The girl was evidently going from some sort of "IF THEN" flowchart and wasn't really a technical type person. She said that her instructions told her that I should change the heating  coil. I explained again what my testing had indicated, but all she would say was "that's what her instructions indicate to do." Any thoughts?



Hey, W, I have the same problem with the same model smoker. Did you ever find the solution?

Thx
B.


----------

